# Guppies?



## Amberjewel (Nov 13, 2015)

I noticed the pet store had different types of guppies (ex. turquoise guppy, fancy guppy, blonde delta guppy...) and I was wondering if they were all compatible with each other. I want to get some guppies to live with my Betta. I know Petsmart sometimes sorts their animals by color rather than species but I didn't want to buy different species that wouldn't get along.










There's a gorgeous turquise guppy I want










There's some fancy guppies










There's the Tequila Sunrise


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep, it's just all a different color morph is all. But they're all the same species.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Remember not all bettas will get along with guppies. I got lucky with my betta Liberty. He doesn't mind tank mates sometimes. Have you done research on having tank mates with bettas? What size is your tank? Do you have a tank to quarantine the guppies? These are my fish. Liberty lives with all the guppies. Blaze is in a tank of his own.


----------



## Amberjewel (Nov 13, 2015)

Right now my Betta lives in a 1.25 gallon tank on his own, but I would move him to a 10 gallon tank if we got any new fish. I have three tanks at the moment, but only one is being used. I was also thinking Glowlight Tetras because appearently those work well.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Ah okay just wanted to make sure you had a big enough tank. If you choose guppies just know they breed like crazy sometimes. Since October 3rd I've gotten 87 fry from just 2 females. They also tend to eat their fry so its always a crowd controller but I feel bad leaving fry in the tank to be eaten. I know nothing about tetras though so hopefully someone can help you with those.  Hopefully it works out for you.


----------



## Amberjewel (Nov 13, 2015)

OK. If I did get guppies, I was probably gonna get just all females or all males. I don't want to breed them. But the tetras seem like the best bet for my Betta who doesn't live with fish right now. If he eats the tetras, I'll know that I can't get any fish. If he doesn't, maybe I'll add in guppies later. But for now I'm most likely gonna get Glowlight tetras.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Alrighty. Good luck


----------

